# Power supply question



## Nnewbie (Feb 21, 2017)

I am starting an N-scale DCC layout. Some old HO scale stuff came into my hands. Will a RailPower 1370 Powerpack be of any use to me for my DCC layout?

Additional question - thoughts on Atlas code 65 vs code 55 vs code 80? Kato Unitrack?


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

It will provide you with some accessory AC power, but you could get that from a wallwart just as easily. You could also use it to supply DC power to something, but I'd put something on the variable DC output to clamp to voltage at some value, else you might blow something up if you moved the throttle control.

It guess the answer is "yes, but there are better ways to get your power".


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

A good DC power supply can be linked to a Digitrax Zephyr and become an extra DCC throttle.Outside this,it can power lights and other goodies on the layout.

I can't comment Code 65,sorry.

Atlas Code 55:looks great,very prototypical.However won't accommodate older locos and cars with "pizza cutter" type wheel flanges.Flanges hit the ties.Limited turnout choices.

Peco Code 55:This track is a cheat that has tracks imbedded deeper in the ties so that it performs like Code 80 but looks like Code 55.Most anything will roll on Peco 55.European tie spacing,a wide choice of turnouts.A little costly though but still my personal choice.

Atlas and Peco Code 80:I call it universal gauge,will accommodate everything N scale and either is a great choice if you don't care much for prototypical looks.Atlas is the cheapest and is easier to work with (holes are pre-drilled for spikes) but has a limited choice of turnouts.Peco is a bit more expensive but have a much wider choice of turnouts.

If you don't mind the small tie spacing difference,then you can mix Peco and Atlas Code 80 with only a minor filing of the railhead.Also...the price difference may be misleading when buying flextrack...Atlas sells 29 in. lengths while Peco are 36 in.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Don't throw that old power pack way.*



Nnewbie said:


> I am starting an N-scale DCC layout. Some old HO scale stuff came into my hands. Will a RailPower 1370 Powerpack be of any use to me for my DCC layout?
> 
> Additional question - thoughts on Atlas code 65 vs code 55 vs code 80? Kato Unitrack?


Nnewbie;

Welcome to the forum, the hobby, and N-scale!

I would keep that old power pack. In addition to the accessories already mentioned, It can be used as a power source for operating turnouts (track switches) The twin coil variety like Atlas, or Peco, can be operated with either DC or AC current. Your power pack can provide either. If you use the twin coil machines, it's wise to use a "capacitive discharge system." This protects them from burnout when you hold the button down more than a second or two. Your old HO pack can power the capacitive system also. DonR, on this forum, uses a simple, cheap form of this system, which he built himself. He can give you the details. The other type of electric control for turnouts is the stall motor. The most popular brand is the Tortoise by Circuitron Co. Your old pack could provide the DC current this type requires too.
As for your track question, I'd go with the code 55 size. Code 80 rail scales up to rail a foot high in real life size. That's a lot bigger than any real rail ever made. The difference is noticeable. In Atlas track, the code 55 is not just a matter of smaller rail. The ties are also a more realistic length, and spacing, than on their code 80 track. I would also highly recommend Peco brand turnouts. They are the most reliable, least derailing, and least frustrating kind available. They also have a built-in spring which can eliminate the need for electric switch machines altogether, saving you some big bucks.
Before you buy track, I'd recommend you read some of the info in the "Beginner's Q&A" section of this forum. There is a wealth of good info for "newbies" throughout that section. I suggest you read my post titled, "Model Railroading on a budget." Even if money is not a big concern for you, there is a detailed description of the various types of track available, with the advantages, and disadvantages, of each type pointed out. I think you will find it helpful.

Again Welcome;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> A good DC power supply can be linked to a Digitrax Zephyr and become an extra DCC throttle.Outside this,it can power lights and other goodies on the layout.


Did I read that right. A DCC power supply can become an extra throttle? Where does a Zephyr come into this?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The Zephyr features two special connections that allow you to connect up to two DC throttles to control DCC powered locos.Throttle only though,sounds and lights can be controlled only from the Zephyr where you have to select wich loco's function you want to activate.I've tried it...there's a slight delay but it works fine for continuous running.Wouldn't be great for shunting cars I'd say.


----------

